# Trooper Brian Good RCD - 3 Injured in Afghanistan - 7 Jan 09



## GAP (7 Jan 2009)

One Canadian soldier dead, 3 injured in Afghanistan
Updated Wed. Jan. 7 2009 2:23 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

One Canadian soldier has been killed and three injured after an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle in Afghanistan's Shah Wali Kowt district. 

The soldier who was killed has been identified as Trooper Brian Richard Good, from the Royal Canadian Dragoons from CFB Petawawa, Ont. Good was serving with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group. 

The three injured soldiers are members of the same battle group. They were evacuated by helicopter to the hospital at Kandahar Air Field and are reported to be in good condition. 

The soldiers were "participating in an ongoing operation when the incident occurred" around 8 a.m. local time, approximately 35 kilometres north of Kandahar City, according to a statement issued by Col. Jamie Cade, acting commander of Task Force Kandahar. 

In his statement, Cade described Good as "an easygoing individual who would do anything for anyone. He was active in his community and the best neighbour you could ask for. He had a distinctive laugh, a smile that reached from ear to ear." 

Cade said Good was devoted to his wife, Sandra, and two daughters, of whom he spoke often. 

"We are truly saddened by the death of Trooper Good, and his friends and family are in our thoughts and prayers," Cade said. 

The fatality brings Canada's troop death toll in Afghanistan to 107 since the mission began in 2002. 

More to come...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed and three injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR-09.001 - January 7, 2009

OTTAWA – One Canadian soldier was killed and three others were injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device approximately 35 kilometres north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District.  The incident occurred at approximately 8:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on January 7, 2009. 

The fallen soldier is Trooper Brian Richard Good, from The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa. Trooper Good was serving with the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield. All three soldiers are reported to be in good condition.  Their names will not be released.

The thoughts and prayers of every member of Joint Task Force Afghanistan are with Trooper Good’s family and friends during this very difficult time. Despite our grief, we will continue our mission to help the Afghan government and the Afghan national security forces bring security and stability to their people. 

Afghan national security forces and Joint Task Force Afghanistan continue to work together to protect the population in Kandahar Province, and remain committed to improving the security situation in order facilitate reconstruction and development in the region.

-30-

Note to Editors:

A photograph of Trooper Brian Richard Good is available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca 


EDITED TO ADD

Picture of Trp. Good


----------



## darmil (7 Jan 2009)

RIP


----------



## military granny (7 Jan 2009)

RIP Trooper Good.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2009)

Again.......

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jan 2009)

Stand easy Trooper, stand easy....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Jan 2009)

RIP Tpr...stand easy.  

My sympathies to the loves ones, family, friends, comrades and RCD Regimental Family.

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## ICEDEAR (7 Jan 2009)

rip buddy


----------



## gun runner (7 Jan 2009)

Rest in peace Trooper,but the fight goes on. With those who carry your memory, may I offer my deepest condolences. To the wounded, get well soon, we still need you. Ubique.


----------



## Sarge Hill 677 (7 Jan 2009)

Please join us along Repatriation Row to pay respects to Trooper Brain Richard Good and his family

Date: Saturday 10 January 2009

Flt/Arr: 1400 CFB Trenton


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jan 2009)

Another Lad lost. 

I hate waking up to news like this.

Wes


----------



## Takeniteasy (7 Jan 2009)

RIP


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (7 Jan 2009)

RIP.....and condolences to all this brave soldier's friends, family and loved ones.


Matthew.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Trooper Brian Richard Good
NR–09.002 - January 7, 2009

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Trooper Brian Richard Good, who died today in Afghanistan when the armoured vehicle he was travelling in struck an improvised explosive device north of Kandahar City. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this time of loss. 

I would also like to wish a speedy recovery to the three Canadian soldiers injured in the same incident. Our thoughts are very much with you during this difficult time. 

Despite our grief, we will continue to contribute to the United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission to bring peace and stability to the people of Afghanistan. Whether improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development, or providing humanitarian assistance, the Canadian Forces are making a considerable difference in a country that has seen decades of war. Rest assured that Trooper Good’s sacrifice was not made in vain.

Trooper Good served his country proudly. He will not be forgotten.

-30-

Trooper Brian Richard Good was a member of The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa. Trooper Good was serving with the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Trooper Brian Richard Good
January 7, 2009

OTTAWA—We have once again received terrible news from Afghanistan, having just learned that Trooper Brian Richard Good was killed and three others were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in the Shah Wali Kowt District. A member of The Royal Canadian Dragoons, Trooper Brian Richard Good was serving with the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. The relentless violence with which our troops are confronted in Afghanistan continues on a daily basis. 

My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, joins me in extending our sincerest condolences on behalf of all Canadians to the family, loved ones, friends and comrades in arms who are mourning the loss of this courageous soldier, a generous man who was driven by his desire to help a population in danger and by his sense of duty. Our thoughts also go out to the wounded, to whom we wish a full recovery, and to their families who are also grappling with this tragedy.

I have the utmost respect for all members of the Canadian Forces, who are risking their lives to ensure the success of this very difficult mission in Afghanistan, the purpose of which is to secure and rebuild a country that has been ravaged by so much hardship, misery and inhumanity.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper
7 January 2009
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"I was very saddened to hear the loss of a Canadian soldier today. On behalf Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my sympathies to the family, friends and loved ones of Trooper Brian Richard Good who died while serving in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time. 

"Trooper Good was killed and three other Canadian soldiers injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District. 

"I would like to wish a quick recovery to our injured soldiers. Our thoughts are also with them.

"Canadians, and the Government of Canada stand proudly in support of our Canadian Forces members as they strive to bring safety and stability back to Afghanistan. While the task is not easy, Canada – along with our NATO and international allies - will continue our efforts to secure and rebuild this war torn country.

"Trooper Good's sacrifice will not be forgotten."


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2009)

Sigh,   another sad day

At ease trooper Good, your work is done.

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the Trooper... and for the injured, get well soon - we nee you.

at tht goind down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## R933ex (7 Jan 2009)

RIP trooper


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jan 2009)

My condolences to Trooper Good's family and the Royal Canadian Dragoons.


----------



## armoured recce man (7 Jan 2009)

RIP trooper, my thought are with is family, friends and the regimental family,


Adsum my friend


----------



## Lil_T (7 Jan 2009)

Condolences to Tpr Good's family, loved ones, and comrades.  Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## twistedcables (7 Jan 2009)

May The Lord Receive You and Family Into His Grace Forever. Amen.


----------



## deedster (7 Jan 2009)

RIP Trooper Good, heartfelt condoleces ti family & friends ...what a loss.

 thought I might share my husband's thoughs regarding Trooper Good as he's over there and knew him...



Brian lived in the same barracks in Pet that we lived in for a year before coming here. Living in that environment, you get to know everybody. Some you like, some you don't, some you just have a nodding acquaintance with. I know that every time someone dies here or at home there's always someone to say what a great person they were. In this case you just couldn't help but like him.

    Brian had a down east lilt in his voice and was an extremely even tempered, pleasant fellow. I was not a close friend but we were very friendly together and spent an awful lot of time in conversation. 

   I'll not offer an eulogy but will tell you how I feel.

   Apart from the sadness and sense of loss, I'm really, really angry. At the taliban you think, well yes, but I'm angry at them anyway, that's why I came here.

   You know what I'm angry about, I'll tell you, I'm angry at the inevitable hand wringing at home. Brian died as a dedicated canadian soldier doing his job calmly and professionally. He's passed the torch on to those of us who follow on behind him. I want to grab that torch, hold it high for all our enemies to see and say, ' we won't let you down, your sacrifice will not be in vain.'

   Do you know that in all the time I've been here, through all the deaths, and I've carried almost all of our fallen on their way home, I have never heard one canadian soldier, man nor woman, say we should leave. Most would return for another tour because they believe in the mission.

   What I'm angry about is all the bring the soldiers home types, those defeatist, bleeding heart, never been threatened, safe at home, I'm so concerned,  love my own voice, and maybe I can make some political hay and hurt those that make the tough decision types.

   Brian gave his life to help make this part of the world safer for the ordinary people who deserve the same freedoms we take for granted. At the end of the day let us say thank you to men and women like Brian and let him sleep knowing that we'll carry on.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jan 2009)

rest in peace trooper good  
you will not be forgotten  
speedy recovery to the wounded...  
condolences to the family,,,comrades and friends....   
                                 scoty b


----------



## deedster (7 Jan 2009)

so sorry if I crossed some lines folk s just copied the whole thing over


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jan 2009)

thank-you d 9er squared


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Jan 2009)

Bad luck old boy. Its a tragedy anytime a soldier is killed but knowing its a Dragoon makes it even harder for me.
Rest In Peace mate. Well done


----------



## FMR (8 Jan 2009)

This is so sad , i mean they're probably one the last few week before returning in Canada for ROTO 7 from Quebec (R22eR)...this is a very sad years for Canadian Forces and for sure Canada. Rest in Peace


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jan 2009)

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- The body of the first Canadian soldier killed this year in the Afghan mission is on its way home. Trooper Brian Good's body was loaded onto a military aircraft at a ramp ceremony Thursday night at Kandahar Airfield. He is the 107th Canadian soldier killed since the Afghan mission began in 2002. Good died when a roadside bomb exploded near his armoured vehicle in the district of Shah Wali Kot, north of Kandahar City. He is the 10th Canadian soldier killed in a roadside bomb attack in just over a month. The three soldiers also wounded in the blast are said to be in good condition.  

From here.


----------



## karl28 (8 Jan 2009)

RIP Trooper


----------



## manhole (8 Jan 2009)

Our condolences to Tpr. Good's family and friends and to his comrades in arms.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2009)

Fiddler's Green

Halfway down the trail to Hell,
In a shady meadow green
Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,
Near a good old-time canteen.
And this eternal resting place
Is known as Fiddlers' Green.


Marching past, straight through to Hell
The Infantry are seen.
Accompanied by the Engineers,
Artillery and Marines,
For none but the shades of Cavalrymen
Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.


Though some go curving down the trail
To seek a warmer scene.
No trooper ever gets to Hell
Ere he's emptied his canteen.
And so rides back to drink again
With friends at Fiddlers' Green.


And so when man and horse go down
Beneath a saber keen,
Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee
You stop a bullet clean,
And the hostiles come to get your scalp,
Just empty your canteen,
And put your pistol to your head
And go to Fiddlers' Green.


----------



## Coldplay (8 Jan 2009)

Apparently a Taliban has said that Canadians will be their main target.   

RIP Soldier, speedy recover to the wounded.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Jan 2009)

Coldplay said:
			
		

> Apparently a Taliban has said that Canadians will be their main target.



Its a Mutual Feeling at least.....  :threat:

Godspeed to the Injured, and Thoughts and Prayers to the Troopers Family...


----------



## limey11 (9 Jan 2009)

Goodbye Brian you will never be forgotten.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Jan 2009)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## tango22a (9 Jan 2009)

Recceguy:

Nice to see your post...BZ

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ark (9 Jan 2009)

RIP Soldier


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jan 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of Tpr Good.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Jan 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 08-021 - January 9, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Trooper Brian Richard Good, will return home to Canada on Saturday, January 10, 2009.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Saturday, January 10, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Trooper Good from The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, and serving with 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, was killed, and three other Canadian soldiers were injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device approximately 35 kilometres north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District.  The incident occurred at approximately 8:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on January 7, 2009. 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 243-7330.

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## mariomike (10 Jan 2009)

Toronto EMS joins members of the Canadian Forces, Toronto Police and Toronto Fire Services at the Coroner's Office, forming an honour guard as the repatriation terminates.
The cortege will arrive at the Toronto boundary at approximately 15h30 - 16h00.


----------



## bonitabelle (12 Jan 2009)

RIP Brian.  Rest in peace.  You were loved and will be missed.  My thoughts and prayers go out to your family, friends and loved ones.


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2009)

Just heard about Tropper Good passing on... was out enjoying my freedom to travel that our soldiers ensure we have.

RIP Trooper,  
ME


----------



## Amy.Taylor (11 Mar 2009)

RIP


----------

